# Health Care US



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Everything that you need to know about health care in US.

1: What is it? The system - How does it work??

2: How much do you shell out ?? What's the best coverage something which covers everything from a toothache to cancer ??

3: How much does the best possible cover cost??

4: How does it work??

5: How efficient are doctors in US?? Any experiences??

6: Health Cover India is something like this "Life Insurance" which means if something happened to you the nominee with get the money that you are insured for or when it matures and if your alive you get the money. - This is one type of cover. The second type is Mediclaim - Which is for any of your medical needs this can be used and you can choose the amount you want to cover yourself for!! And lots of other nitty gritty.. How is it in US..??

7: Personal experiences, anyone??

8: Anything that you can tell me about the whole system ??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, there is no "system" of health care or health insurance in the US. It's all free market based - so doctors, medical practitioners, pharmacies and insurers can charge whatever the market will bear and can cover - or not - whatever they please.

That is starting to come under some controls as the new mandated health insurance system comes into being - but there are court challenges to the system, opt outs and at this point it's anyone's guess how that will turn out.

Very briefly, most people rely on their employer to offer health insurance - with the cost split between employer and employee to some extent. You don't have to take the coverage your employer offers, but it's difficult (and EXPENSIVE) to get yourself a private policy. Most policies involve "co-pays" - the amount you pay to visit a doctor, or get a prescription filled, or for other treatment. 

There is no such thing as "comprehensive" coverage. People can and do go bankrupt if a family member develops a serious, chronic or particularly expensive ailment (like cancer). 

If you're headed for the US with a job waiting for you, your best bet is to ask your employer for information about the health care coverage provided.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks a ton Bev a lotta help so basically just make a lotta money and don't get treated in US if ever the need arises hahahhah !!


----------



## AmericanAussie (Dec 22, 2011)

In my experience , premiums increase depending on age. Pregnancy as an option costs more too. Obama's reform I believe has now required providers to have no lifetime maximums. Children covered into their 20s (until 26 I believe). 

There is usually a deductible you can choose to increase or decrease monthly premiums, also there may be a maximum out-of-pocket per year that accrues with your co-payments eg a $10,000 bill - $1000 deductible = $9000 with a 40% copayment = $3600. Therefore a total for this example bill is $3600 + $900 = $4500. If your max annual out of pocket (OOP) was $4000 then a credit of $500 due and pay no more for future bills covered under the policy. 

Usually doctor visits will be a set amount of eg$40 per visit and prescription or generic drugs to choose in the policy at the same copay but a lower max OOP

Cost monthly policy eg male 30s $900 deductible, $4000 max out of pocket copayment might pay around $115/month for private health insurance (no medical illness history).


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

AmericanAussie said:


> In my experience , premiums increase depending on age. Pregnancy as an option costs more too. Obama's reform I believe has now required providers to have no lifetime maximums. Children covered into their 20s (until 26 I believe).
> 
> There is usually a deductible you can choose to increase or decrease monthly premiums, also there may be a maximum out-of-pocket per year that accrues with your co-payments eg a $10,000 bill - $1000 deductible = $9000 with a 40% copayment = $3600. Therefore a total for this example bill is $3600 + $900 = $4500. If your max annual out of pocket (OOP) was $4000 then a credit of $500 due and pay no more for future bills covered under the policy.
> 
> ...


AmericanAussie: I was interested in your reply. So a $10,000 would cost you $4000. You say "If your max annual out of pocket (OOP) was $4000 then a credit of $500 due and pay no more for future bills covered under the policy." Are you saying that the next time you had a $10,000 bill you would just pay the $900 and not the $4000?

If a 55 year old Canadian couple were to move to the US and want to purchase health insurance, what would be typical premium be and what type ofcoverage would this provide? If you don't know, where should I go to find out?

Thanks


----------



## AmericanAussie (Dec 22, 2011)

Victorian said:


> AmericanAussie: I was interested in your reply. So a $10,000 would cost you $4000. You say "If your max annual out of pocket (OOP) was $4000 then a credit of $500 due and pay no more for future bills covered under the policy." Are you saying that the next time you had a $10,000 bill you would just pay the $900 and not the $4000?
> 
> If a 55 year old Canadian couple were to move to the US and want to purchase health insurance, what would be typical premium be and what type ofcoverage would this provide? If you don't know, where should I go to find out?
> 
> Thanks


The max OOP is the max for the year, I believe and am pretty sure, but I've never required multiple treatments in one year. The deductible i believe is also is only paid once per year. Both coinsurance & copayments add towards the max OOP, a more detailed explanation here Health Insurance: Understanding Your Deductible, Co-pay, & Out-of-Pocket Maximum 

Regarding coverage, it increases with age, location in the US, etc. You might like to check this link for health insurance quotes Health Insurance - Find Affordable Health Insurance Plans and Buy Medical Coverage Online I did a basic calc and for a similar policy as I listed (deduct $900, $30 Dr 4 visits, max OOP $4k) the monthly premium for a 55 yr individual n/s male it listed as about $264. 

Cheers


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> AmericanAussie: I was interested in your reply. So a $10,000 would cost you $4000. You say "If your max annual out of pocket (OOP) was $4000 then a credit of $500 due and pay no more for future bills covered under the policy." Are you saying that the next time you had a $10,000 bill you would just pay the $900 and not the $4000?
> 
> If a 55 year old Canadian couple were to move to the US and want to purchase health insurance, what would be typical premium be and what type ofcoverage would this provide? If you don't know, where should I go to find out?
> 
> Thanks



You premiums and costs for health insurance in the US are per annum.

Taking the example above, if in 2009 you became sick and you paid out up to your maximum annual out of pocket of 4,000 dollars then any other bills over and above this amount would be paid for by the insurer.

If in 2010 you become sick and you paid out up to your maximum annual of pocket of 4,000 dollars, then any other bills over and above this amount would be paid for by the insurer.

and so on, and so on.

However, if your health is so bad that you are continually paying out up to your maximum, then your premiums will be going up considerably every year.

Your insurance premiums are based on your medical history. You can go to ehealthinsurance.com to get AN IDEA of how much you would pay, but if you have ANY health problems then the premiums will reflect this. 

The insurance companies are under no obligation to offer you any insurance if they don't like your health history.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Just to be clear, my wife and I are healthy.

I have another question. I went to the ehealthinsurance web site and looked at some options. For example: Anthem the ClearProtection Plus 1000 came out at $438/month at age 55 for my wife and I. If I bumped the age up to 64 the price went up to $702/month.

Can someone tell me whether the premiums automatically rise if you stay with the same company or do they stay the same (like life insurance)?

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Thank you for your replies. Just to be clear, my wife and I are healthy.
> 
> I have another question. I went to the ehealthinsurance web site and looked at some options. For example: Anthem the ClearProtection Plus 1000 came out at $438/month at age 55 for my wife and I. If I bumped the age up to 64 the price went up to $702/month.
> 
> ...


They go up every year - sometimes by a shocking amount. There have been reports of people's premiums going up by up to 20% per year. My premium has doubled in the past 3 years.

Unfortunately, there is no cost control in the US. The medical profession can charge what it likes; the insurance companies have to keep increasing their charges to keep up. Plus of course the insurance companies, like the medical profession, are in it for a profit.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

amishi said:


> Thanks guys a lot of help !! Basically US health care is terrible and the common man has to suffer!!




No, wrong....US health care is great......accessibility to it is what's terrible!!!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amishi said:


> Thanks guys a lot of help !! Basically US health care is terrible and the common man has to suffer!!


No, as long as you have good insurance coverage it is unbeatable.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Crawford said:


> They go up every year - sometimes by a shocking amount. There have been reports of people's premiums going up by up to 20% per year. My premium has doubled in the past 3 years.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no cost control in the US. The medical profession can charge what it likes; the insurance companies have to keep increasing their charges to keep up. Plus of course the insurance companies, like the medical profession, are in it for a profit.


Crawford: Doubling in three years is rediculous. Most incomes have been stagnant during this time. So based on what you say I should expect that if buying health insurance the older I get the higher the premiums, regardless of whether I make any claims along the way. I was hoping that the new 2 year Visa for Canadians becomes law in the spring. This is based on the applicant spending $500,000 on real estate in the US. The down side is that I won't qualify for Medicare at age 65 as Americans do so I must rely on insurance. This could mean huge premiums as I approach age 70 or later. I may have to rethink the idea. Too bad, because I would bring my assets and pension to the US without looking for work (taking someone's job).

Can someone explain to me why, in the supposed most capitalistic country in the world, there isn't more competition for health care? You hear about rediculous costs for basic items in hospitals. How can cars be cheaper than anywhere else but health care be the most expensive in the world?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Victorian said:


> Can someone explain to me why, in the supposed most capitalistic country in the world, there isn't more competition for health care? You hear about rediculous costs for basic items in hospitals. How can cars be cheaper than anywhere else but health care be the most expensive in the world?


Blame the free market in health care. In most countries, health care is a "social insurance" and costs and prices are controlled or at least capped by the State. In the US, the health care market is based on charging all that the market will bear. Until that is somehow brought under control, the US will pay top dollar for their health care services.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Can someone explain to me why, in the supposed most capitalistic country in the world, there isn't more competition for health care? You hear about rediculous costs for basic items in hospitals. How can cars be cheaper than anywhere else but health care be the most expensive in the world?


Cars can be imported from other countries and people can enlist in a queue for a couple of months before the car arrives.

Health service has to be available immediately on demand. Hence the price difference.

For non-emergency, one-time treatment such as dental/optical, people now use health tourism where they can enjoy a vacation + treatment at a fraction of US costs. 

Very sad and ironic that whenever someone utters universal free healthcare for US, the most ardent opposition comes from the people who would benefit most.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Victorian said:


> Crawford: Doubling in three years is rediculous. Most incomes have been stagnant during this time. So based on what you say I should expect that if buying health insurance the older I get the higher the premiums, regardless of whether I make any claims along the way. I was hoping that the new *2 year Visa for Canadians becomes law in the spring. This is based on the applicant spending $500,000 on real estate in the US*. The down side is that I won't qualify for Medicare at age 65 as Americans do so I must rely on insurance. This could mean huge premiums as I approach age 70 or later. I may have to rethink the idea. Too bad, because I would bring my assets and pension to the US without looking for work (taking someone's job).?


Please post an official link regarding this potential visa option. Thank you.




Victorian said:


> Can someone explain to me why, in the supposed most capitalistic country in the world, there isn't more competition for health care? You hear about rediculous costs for basic items in hospitals. How can cars be cheaper than anywhere else but health care be the most expensive in the world?


You answered your own question - free market hampered by law suits. Dom some research regarding malpractice insurance premiums.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

belgarath said:


> Very sad and ironic that whenever someone utters universal free healthcare for US, the most ardent opposition comes from the people who would benefit most.




Yes it's so sad.... the people who were kicking and screaming about 'socialised medicine' were the ones in steady jobs, with good health insurance covered by their jobs....who fought against "Obamacare" without even knowing what it is...
They're the ones who end up queueing up 8 hours overnight to see a free doctor or dentist, with hundreds of others!
The USA "I'm all right jack" attitude often misfires!!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Crawford: Doubling in three years is rediculous. Most incomes have been stagnant during this time. So based on what you say I should expect that if buying health insurance the older I get the higher the premiums, regardless of whether I make any claims along the way. I was hoping that the new 2 year Visa for Canadians becomes law in the spring. This is based on the applicant spending $500,000 on real estate in the US. The down side is that I won't qualify for Medicare at age 65 as Americans do so I must rely on insurance. This could mean huge premiums as I approach age 70 or later. I may have to rethink the idea. Too bad, because I would bring my assets and pension to the US without looking for work (taking someone's job).
> 
> Can someone explain to me why, in the supposed most capitalistic country in the world, there isn't more competition for health care? You hear about rediculous costs for basic items in hospitals. How can cars be cheaper than anywhere else but health care be the most expensive in the world?


Can't really add anything more to the comments already posted about US Health Care. It is what it is and until we can change it, unfortunately, we have to live with it - and pay for it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Yes it's so sad.... the people who were kicking and screaming about 'socialised medicine' were the ones in steady jobs, with good health insurance covered by their jobs....who fought against "Obamacare" without even knowing what it is...
> They're the ones who end up queueing up 8 hours overnight to see a free doctor or dentist, with hundreds of others!
> The USA "I'm all right jack" attitude often misfires!!!


Please give facts and details. Personal interpretations of potential future scenarios do not answer questions posted here. Thank you.

Please correct me if I am wrong - currently an individual can often select medical/dental coverage through employer sponsored plans, elect individual coverage through insurance carrieres or may be eligible for free medical services. Special provisions for minor children are available on a state/local level. Emergency rooms are required by law to treat every patient regardless of the ability to settle the bill.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Please give facts and details. Personal interpretations of potential future scenarios do not answer questions posted here. Thank you.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong - currently an individual can often select medical/dental coverage through employer sponsored plans, elect individual coverage through insurance carrieres or may be eligible for free medical services. Special provisions for minor children are available on a state/local level. Emergency rooms are required by law to treat every patient regardless of the ability to settle the bill.


All true. However:

"Currently an individual can often select medical/dental coverage through employer sponsored plans" - these are the 'fortunate ones' and even these people sometimes have problems paying the bills since more and more companies are passing the costs on to the subscriber as health care costs go up. Some folks cannot afford the premiums at all.

"Elect individual coverage through insurance carriers" - true. However usually you need to be in perfect health with little or no medical history if you want to guarantee that you will be accepted for individual health cover. If any medical history, your premiums WILL be increased (despite what they say) and/or restrictions put on your policy. Many people have been refused individual health cover because of medical history.

"Emergency rooms are required by law to treat every patient regardless of ability to pay" - As institutions who need to make a profit they pass the costs on to other patients who have insurance; especially those on individual plans.

You must be aware of the anger felt by a lot of citizens when "undocumented" residents use the emergency rooms as their primary physicians because they have no health insurance. 

I agree that once in the system the care is excellent. Its getting in and being able to afford it is the problem.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> All true. However:
> 
> "Currently an individual can often select medical/dental coverage through employer sponsored plans" - these are the 'fortunate ones' and even these people sometimes have problems paying the bills since more and more companies are passing the costs on to the subscriber as health care costs go up. Some folks cannot afford the premiums at all.
> 
> ...


Doc in the box is generally $50/visit. Consider what you pay in some European countries. 
We currently pay $150/quarter plus $12 copay for two. Coverage is excellent.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Doc in the box is generally $50/visit. Consider what you pay in some European countries.
> We currently pay $150/quarter plus $12 copay for two. Coverage is excellent.


In most European countries there is 'universal coverage' and the individual pays very little at point of service, costs being spread out over payroll and general taxes.

Husband and I are on individual health insurance policies since hubby had to leave his job at age of 62 because of high travelling committments.

We pay $1,000 per month for both of us, with a $5,000 deductible (and this is to keep our premiums down).

We DO get the insurance company discount though, so, until such time as we use up our annual deductible, visit to doctor costs us about $60, specialist anything between $200 and $300 a visit.

The Insurance does pay for some preventative checkups etc at no cost.

We are 62 and 64 respectively. We are fortunate in that we can 'afford' this amount; a lot of people who have lost their jobs between the ages of 55 and 64 cannot.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Doc in the box is generally $50/visit. Consider what you pay in some European countries.
> We currently pay $150/quarter plus $12 copay for two. Coverage is excellent.


Must also ask what policy you have to get such low premiums and great cover?

Is it a retiree package or public sector policy?


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Crawford said:


> In most European countries there is 'universal coverage' and the individual pays very little at point of service, costs being spread out over payroll and general taxes.
> 
> Husband and I are on individual health insurance policies since hubby had to leave his job at age of 62 because of high travelling committments.
> 
> ...


Crawford: So at $1000/month you paid only $500 three years ago (you said it doubled). Will you qualify for Medicare at age 65? If not, then what do you expect the premiums to be later on (in 10 years)? How can the average person afford it?


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> Please post an official link regarding this potential visa option. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You answered your own question - free market hampered by law suits. Dom some research regarding malpractice insurance premiums.


twostep: This web site isn't allowing me to post a URL to an article on the proposed Visa. Please do a google search "The Economic Times US homeowner visa".


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Crawford: So at $1000/month you paid only $500 three years ago (you said it doubled). Will you qualify for Medicare at age 65? If not, then what do you expect the premiums to be later on (in 10 years)? How can the average person afford it?


Yes, we will qualify for Medicare having worked for over 10 years and paying our 40 quarters necessary.

However, even Medicare is not cheap. Part B is based on income so premiums are increased the more income you have; and of course, if you have a supplementary plan that will cost you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Victorian said:


> Crawford: So at $1000/month you paid only $500 three years ago (you said it doubled). Will you qualify for Medicare at age 65? If not, then what do you expect the premiums to be later on (in 10 years)? How can the average person afford it?


Health insurance in the US is based on the notion that "everyone" will qualify for Medicare at age 65. It can be very difficult (not to mention hugely expensive) to find a private health care policy to cover someone age 65 or older who isn't eligible for Medicare.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Yes, we will qualify for Medicare having worked for over 10 years and paying our 40 quarters necessary.
> 
> However, even Medicare is not cheap. Part B is based on income so premiums are increased the more income you have; and of course, if you have a supplementary plan that will cost you.


Thanks Crawford: So what kind of costs do you expect once you are on Medicare? I had assumed there were few, if any, costs.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Thanks Crawford: So what kind of costs do you expect once you are on Medicare? I had assumed there were few, if any, costs.


Well once again its what options you take out. 

With Medicare there are separate elements:
Part A (hospitalisation- no premium); 
Part B doctors and services -premium to pay); 
Part C (supplement - to take care of the 20% of that Medicare does not cover and co-pays etc etc - premium to pay)
Part D (drugs and prescriptions- premium to pay)

Hubby has reckoned that he will still be paying over $300 per month when he is on Medicare if he takes out all options.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Crawford: That is good to know. $300 is reasonable if it stays at that rate. I live in British Columbia. Premiums are about half that on our public plan. It may be that you get better service though. Having said that I think both Medicare in the US and Canada is unsustainable in their current form.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Victorian said:


> Thanks Crawford: That is good to know. $300 is reasonable if it stays at that rate. I live in British Columbia. Premiums are about half that on our public plan. It may be that you get better service though. Having said that I think both Medicare in the US and Canada is unsustainable in their current form.


OK, but the monthly premiums are not the only payments you make when you're on the US social security system. There are "co-pays" that you pay each time you visit the doctor. And with the Part D prescription coverage, you pay a co-pay with each prescription you have filled, and then after a certain amount paid out, you hit the "donut hole" where Medicare pays nothing for the next $2500 or so. After that, they pick up the cost of further prescriptions.

With the prices for drugs in the US, nearly anyone with a chronic condition is likely to hit the donut hole, and many folks with serious illnesses (like cancer) wind up having to shell out a couple thousand a year for their medications, in addition to their co-pays.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Crawfor said "Hubby has reckoned that he will still be paying over $300 per month when he is on Medicare if he takes out all options." When you say "take out" does that mean add them to the plan or remove them from the plan? I assumed the former meaning they would be covered.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, but the monthly premiums are not the only payments you make when you're on the US social security system. There are "co-pays" that you pay each time you visit the doctor. And with the Part D prescription coverage, you pay a co-pay with each prescription you have filled, and then after a certain amount paid out, you hit the "donut hole" where Medicare pays nothing for the next $2500 or so. After that, they pick up the cost of further prescriptions.
> 
> With the prices for drugs in the US, nearly anyone with a chronic condition is likely to hit the donut hole, and many folks with serious illnesses (like cancer) wind up having to shell out a couple thousand a year for their medications, in addition to their co-pays.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bevdeforges: You make mention of the US social security system. Is that the same as Medicare? If yes, then you are saying that even when on Medicare people that have basically good health can be out of pocket ("co-pays") a large amount even for limited use of the system.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Victorian said:


> Bevdeforges: You make mention of the US social security system. Is that the same as Medicare? If yes, then you are saying that even when on Medicare people that have basically good health can be out of pocket ("co-pays") a large amount even for limited use of the system.


Who do you not google Medicare and its options and copays?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Victorian said:


> Crawfor said "Hubby has reckoned that he will still be paying over $300 per month when he is on Medicare if he takes out all options." When you say "take out" does that mean add them to the plan or remove them from the plan? I assumed the former meaning they would be covered.


Sorry, bad terminology. I mean that if we opt to have all the options then he will be paying over 300 dollars a month.

The premiums for Medicare are determined each year by the Medicare authorities.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> Who do you not google Medicare and its options and copays?


I was more interested in what private insurance would pay since I won't qualify for Medicare. I find searching for private insurance to be daunting. There are too many variables. I have learned much more from people on this board.

My questions about Medicare were more of general interest. I keep up on financial matters and know that Medicare in the US is in big trouble. Demographics will severely curtail benefits. I really feel bad for US seniors, including some relatives of my wife.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Victorian said:


> Bevdeforges: You make mention of the US social security system. Is that the same as Medicare? If yes, then you are saying that even when on Medicare people that have basically good health can be out of pocket ("co-pays") a large amount even for limited use of the system.


In the US, "social security" actually refers to retirement benefits, of which Medicare is one of them. (There are some programs in addition to this that cover disabled and a couple other categories, not relevant here.)

Under Medicare, you have a number of options - all but "Part A" cost something. And yes, there is a co-pay for most services rendered, even if you are making the monthly payments.

"Part C" of Medicare is what they call "Medigap" policies - kind of an alternative private insurance to regular Medicare, but they are linked to the Medicare program and receive payments from the government. (Which explains why the premiums for these programs are considerably less than a "private policy" for someone of retirement age.)

As you have already noticed, finding private coverage over the age of 65 can be difficult (and expensive) as most health insurance available to those over age 65 presumes Medicare basics at least.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BeenAround (Feb 5, 2012)

amishi said:


> Everything that you need to know about health care in US.
> 
> 1: What is it? The system - How does it work?? 100% private with no public option. The system is based on profit and minimal services.
> 
> ...


 The system is very broken and works on profit and greed. We would like to move back to the US but we are just so happy with the Australian system.


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

BeenAround said:


> The system is very broken and works on profit and greed. We would like to move back to the US but we are just so happy with the Australian system.



Hi, Kind of going away from your thread here, but can anyone recommend a good company to look at for health insurance in the Florida area. Myself and 2 kids are coming to Orlando this summer and the health insurance scares the life out of me. Naturally have my 2 kids I want good cover.

Thank you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Hi, Kind of going away from your thread here, but can anyone recommend a good company to look at for health insurance in the Florida area. Myself and 2 kids are coming to Orlando this summer and the health insurance scares the life out of me. Naturally have my 2 kids I want good cover.
> 
> Thank you


Take a look at the following options: 

* Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Florida: Florida Insurance Plans for Individuals and Families | BCBSF
* Humana - one: https://www.humana-one.com/secured/compare-plans.aspx ; https://www.humana-one.com/summary-of-benefits/npos/value-100-Florida.pdf
* Aetna: Florida Health Insurance Plan Choices
* UnitedHealthCare:UnitedHealthcare ; https://www.uhone.com/Quote/QuotePerson.aspx?LeadSourceName=UHC-website&GAIQLP&zipcode=32801
* Cigna: Medical insurance for individuals - Premier Plan


Animo
(Cheers)


----------

